# Bodybuilders in street clothes



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

There are some real douchebags in here

http://bbstreetclothes.tumblr.com


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

almost certain I saw this guy at Manchester Airport last year when I was going on Holiday


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Think most of them look good... If I had arms that big I'd show them off as well.


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

When you put in the work but then ruining it by dressing like a c**t


----------



## TREACLE (Jun 6, 2016)

Ridiculous. Screams homosexual to me. I don't know if that's the look they are going for. May well be.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

banzi said:


> almost certain I saw this guy at Manchester Airport last year when I was going on Holiday


 the one you were fawning over?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> the one you were fawning over?


 he did look awesome I have to admit.

I upped my game after seeing him.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Some look good, some look like w**kers. How good looking you are facially determines whether or not you can pull the douche look off effectively.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

banzi said:


> almost certain I saw this guy at Manchester Airport last year when I was going on Holiday


 Invite to get your head punched in going out like that, literally every meathead that spots this guy will want to kick his head in


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

AngryBuddha said:


> Invite to get your head punched in going out like that, literally every meathead that spots this guy will want to kick his head in


 jealousy is such a bitch.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Dress how you want but at least buy clothes that fit!

Nothing screams 'I'm a bell' like buying clothes too small OR making cuts in the sleeves of your 'medium' size t shirts to fit your massive arms in -_-


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Tough call really.....if you say they look good, your obviously an imbecile....because they clearly don't. Spruik up about how much of a knob they look....and your a jealous, butthurt hater who only wishes they could look that dreamy....


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

I'd like to see this guy posting in the 45+ thread. Be interesting to see his workouts and what he's running.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

I wonder if there is an alternate site somewhere with photos of normal guys in bodybuilder clothes?


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Why you think a bodybuilder shouldn't wear normal clothes if he can carry well?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

UK2USA said:


> I'd like to see this guy posting in the 45+ thread. Be interesting to see his workouts and what he's running.
> 
> View attachment 129224


 Looks like he's running an evil corporation! Looks like a generic 'bad guy' from a crap film


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

UK2USA said:


> I'd like to see this guy posting in the 45+ thread. Be interesting to see his workouts and what he's running.
> 
> View attachment 129224


 He's 23...


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

banzi said:


> almost certain I saw this guy at Manchester Airport last year when I was going on Holiday





banzi said:


> There are some real douchebags in here
> 
> http://bbstreetclothes.tumblr.com


 Got it, flaunt it. who cares !!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

UK2USA said:


> I'd like to see this guy posting in the 45+ thread. Be interesting to see his workouts and what he's running.
> 
> View attachment 129224


 Hes only 22.

Had a very hard paper round in his youth


----------



## jacksong (Aug 25, 2010)

They look better than the average person.... Why hide the work you put in? Fat people let their belly hang out... Same same.


----------



## Kitson (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Wtf is going on with the guy in white posing wirh his purses chest


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

ILLBehaviour said:


> I wonder if there is an alternate site somewhere with photos of normal guys in bodybuilder clothes?


 ... mate... welcome to UKM...

:tongue:


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Some look good, some look like w**kers. How good looking you are facially determines whether or not you can pull the douche look off effectively.


 Eh, this is paradoxical

If you dress like a douchebag.. you look like a douchebag. It has nothing to do with your face, surely?

I reckon Ryan Reynolds is an attractive fella. Chuck an extra 60lbs on him and dress him like this










He's still going to look like a complete and utter tosser :lol:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

banzi said:


> almost certain I saw this guy at Manchester Airport last year when I was going on Holiday


 I agree it looks stupid........ even on a skinny guy (Drogon) this shirt and jeans would look ridiculous. The whole 'metrosexual' movement makes me fu**ing cringe TBH. Men should dress like men IMO if what they are trying to do is portray themselves as such. This is just laughable.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

To be honest If I looked like the guy in second pic (blue t shirt) I'd probably wear similar clothes, why not show off what you have achieved? Yeah people would probably think I'm a dick but that would just be jealousy.


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

Why does anyone give a s**t what other people dress like?


----------



## RobPianaLad (Nov 8, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> I agree it looks stupid........ even on a skinny guy (Drogon) this shirt and jeans would look ridiculous. The whole 'metrosexual' movement makes me fu**ing cringe TBH. Men should dress like men IMO if what they are trying to do is portray themselves as such. This is just laughable.


 The sweat marks for me in this would be awful haha


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> To be honest If I looked like the guy in second pic (blue t shirt) I'd probably wear similar clothes, why not show off what you have achieved? *Yeah people would probably think I'm a dick but that would just be jealousy. *


 Some might do, but to state everyone that thought you looked like a peen was simply jealous.. that's silly.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Ares said:


> Some might do, but to state everyone that thought you looked like a peen was simply jealous.. that's silly.


 I think a lot would feel inferior, but obviously not everyone cares about someone's physique, especially looking at your average guy these days.

But I'd still like to show off what I had achieved regardless for myself. Yeah there's a point it looks ridiculous but showing off to an extent is ok.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

UK2USA said:


> I'd like to see this guy posting in the 45+ thread. Be interesting to see his workouts and what he's running.
> 
> View attachment 129224


 He plays for Bayern Munich


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

RobPianaLad said:


> The sweat marks for me in this would be awful haha


 It's the shame of dressing like this that would be the problem for me.....


----------



## RobPianaLad (Nov 8, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> It's the shame of dressing like this that would be the problem for me.....


 Get the muscle blue top in black - problem solved!


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Cast your eyes in the field in which I grow my fuuks and you will see that it is barren.


----------



## Frost_uk (Sep 1, 2014)

Ares said:


> Eh, this is paradoxical
> 
> If you dress like a douchebag.. you look like a douchebag. It has nothing to do with your face, surely?
> 
> ...


 Those T-shirts seem to be the fashion trend in the states, on some it looks like they wearing a dress


----------



## Longwaytogo (May 27, 2016)

banzi said:


> almost certain I saw this guy at Manchester Airport last year when I was going on Holiday


 His diet plan looks awesome!!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Longwaytogo said:


> His diet plan looks awesome!!


 It was my cheat day. :whistling:


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Jezz I must be bored i just went through all those pics, on the plus side got some of those guys beat size wise, mainly the little skinny dudes that you think they are not bodybuilders


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> almost certain I saw this guy at Manchester Airport last year when I was going on Holiday


 So it is ok for a non built guy to wear a tight top?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> I agree it looks stupid........ even on a skinny guy (Drogon) this shirt and jeans would look ridiculous. The whole 'metrosexual' movement makes me fu**ing cringe TBH. Men should dress like men IMO if what they are trying to do is portray themselves as such. This is just laughable.


 Please elaborate on how a "man" dresses?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Dress how you want but at least buy clothes that fit!
> 
> Nothing screams 'I'm a bell' like buying clothes too small OR making cuts in the sleeves of your 'medium' size t shirts to fit your massive arms in -_-


 I have to cut my door work shirt sleeves, to literally fit my massive arms in them.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> Please elaborate on how a "man" dresses?


 Without wearing womens T-Shirts.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Without wearing womens T-Shirts.


 Why is it a women's t-shirt, cos it's tight?


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

faipdeooiad said:


> Why does anyone give a s**t what other people dress like?


 Women, gay men and seemingly half of the population of UK-m do apparently :lol:

I dont get the concept of working your arse off and not showing it at least a little bit though.

its like buying a ferrari and leaving it under a cover all of the time.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> Why is it a women's t-shirt, cos it's tight?


 The way it is shaped to show cleavage? Seemed that way to me anyway. Tight cloths can look fine also, but this is bordering on silly IMO.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Dark sim said:


> Please elaborate on how a "man" dresses?


 I believe the look he's referring to is called 'scruffy cnut' :lol:


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

faipdeooiad said:


> Why does anyone give a s**t what other people dress like?


 Exactly lol. All these real "men" giving f**k what other "men" are wearing. Doesn't sound very manly to me.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> To be honest If I looked like the guy in second pic (blue t shirt) I'd probably wear similar clothes, why not show off what you have achieved? Yeah people would probably think I'm a dick but that would just be jealousy.


 this lmao who gives a sh!t, id dress the same if i looked like that quite frankly and laugh at the haters.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Quackerz said:


> The way it is shaped to show cleavage? Seemed that way to me anyway. Tight cloths can look fine also, but this is bordering on silly IMO.


 Does your vest show 'cleavage'?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Does your vest show 'cleavage'?


 No. Comes just to the clavicular head of my pectorals.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Quackerz said:


> No.


 I hope you wear a roll neck or whatever they're called. :lol:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I hope you wear a roll neck or whatever they're called. :lol:


 See edit. LOL


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Does your vest show 'cleavage'?


 Mine show saggy boobs 

Seems like a lot of insecure h8trs on here.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

UK2USA said:


> I'd like to see this guy posting in the 45+ thread. Be interesting to see his workouts and what he's running.
> 
> View attachment 129224


 GH hands.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> I have to cut my door work shirt sleeves, to literally fit my massive arms in them.


 and the neck to fit your massive head?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

UK2USA said:


> I'd like to see this guy posting in the 45+ thread. Be interesting to see his workouts and what he's running.
> 
> View attachment 129224


 And I could advise...that elasticated puckered waist dosnt sit well with the tight t shirt :nono:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> almost certain I saw this guy at Manchester Airport last year when I was going on Holiday


 That woman on the left seems to be having fun under that table


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

What the f**k are street clothes? Are they clothes that you wear in the street! :blink:

I have some house clothes on atm.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> and the neck to fit your massive head?


 I buy a medium and leave the top 2 buttons undone


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> That woman on the left seems to be having fun under that table


 :lol: :lol:

Out of likes, well spotted.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Out of likes, well spotted.


 It's the miss marples in me


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> What the f**k are street clothes? Are they clothes that you wear in the street! :blink:
> 
> I have some house clothes on atm.


 They are street innit?


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Dark sim said:


> Please elaborate on how a "man" dresses?


----------

